# Does anyone here train under Ip Ching, or Master Ron Hienberger?



## Ronnin (Jan 23, 2008)

I was just wondering what the opinions are. Ip ching is Yip Mans' eldest son, and head of the Ving Tsun Association, and Senior Master Ron Hienberger is the direct disciple of Ip Ching.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 23, 2008)

Ronnin said:


> I was just wondering what the opinions are. Ip ching is Yip Mans' eldest son, and head of the Ving Tsun Association, and Senior Master Ron Hienberger is the direct disciple of Ip Ching.



Ip Chun is Ip Man's eldest son, Ip Ching is the youngest.

As far as Heimberger... First off, where did this "Senior Master" stuff come from? Are you talking about him in the grand scheme of his kung fu brothers are within his own organization?

Through personal experience, even though his Kung Fu is good, I would never train with him again. If we didn't live in such a litigious world I would elaborate.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2008)

I trained briefly under a student of Ip Ching&#8217;s and I have been to a seminar of Ip Ching&#8217;s and I was rather impressed by both but I no nothing of Ron Hienberger.

And as "almost a ghost" stated Ip Ching is the youngest son of Ip Man, not the oldests... But he is the tallest if that helps


----------



## Ronnin (Jan 23, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> Ip Chun is Ip Man's eldest son, Ip Ching is the youngest.
> 
> As far as Heimberger... First off, where did this "Senior Master" stuff come from? Are you talking about him in the grand scheme of his kung fu brothers are within his own organization?
> 
> Through personal experience, even though his Kung Fu is good, I would never train with him again. If we didn't live in such a litigious world I would elaborate.


You're right, my mistake, Ip Ching IS the youngest son.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 23, 2008)

I have to ask, in another thread you state that you are a student of a student of Heimberger. What exactly are you looking for? Are you trying to find something out before you invest too much time in the studio?


----------



## Ronnin (Jan 23, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> I have to ask, in another thread you state that you are a student of a student of Heimberger. What exactly are you looking for? Are you trying to find something out before you invest too much time in the studio?


 
Well there's a number of things I'm looking for. One is yes, time, I would hate to study for a long time and realize that what we were doing isn't to effective, and I'm afraid there might be a bit more of showboating then martial technique. I can go more into it but maybe not publicly. If you'd like to talk about it please feel free to IM me.


----------



## amon (Mar 16, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> Ip Chun is Ip Man's eldest son, Ip Ching is the youngest.
> 
> As far as Heimberger... First off, where did this "Senior Master" stuff come from? Are you talking about him in the grand scheme of his kung fu brothers are within his own organization?
> 
> Through personal experience, even though his Kung Fu is good, I would never train with him again. If we didn't live in such a litigious world I would elaborate.


 
Since this is my first foray into the internet world I will endevour to remain congenial. Ghost, as you seem to know my Sifu you should know that he has generated masters under him. It is simply a matter of chain of command. As in any organization, is simply denotes that he is the head of his organization. No reason to get snarky cuz you have your nose out of joint eh?


----------



## almost a ghost (Mar 16, 2008)

amon said:


> Since this is my first foray into the internet world I will endevour to remain congenial. Ghost, as you seem to know my Sifu you should know that he has generated masters under him. It is simply a matter of chain of command. As in any organization, is simply denotes that he is the head of his organization. No reason to get snarky cuz you have your nose out of joint eh?



I've seen the lists of his schools and affiliated schools and have never seen any people listed under him as "master", so if there are it makes sense, if there wasn't it would be redundant. It also looked like he was being listed as senior among his kung fu brothers.

Sorry if asking for clarification put some sand in your "you know where".


----------



## geezer (Mar 17, 2008)

A kungf-fu brother of mine, who had once taught Ron Heimberger, informed me yesterday that Mr. Heimberger had passed away from cancer. I just went to his web page and confirmed this. Although I personally have never had any contact with Mr. Heimberger or his organization, I am saddened by this news.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 17, 2008)

almost a ghost said:


> Through personal experience, even though his Kung Fu is good, I would never train with him again. If we didn't live in such a litigious world I would elaborate.


You've got my curiousity now. What's the story?

Remember, it is okay to say negative things about someone if it is based on your personal experience of that club/person

What I don't like is when people say a random thing about a club or style and they won't give details of when/whether they trained with them!


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 17, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> You've got my curiousity now. What's the story?
> 
> Remember, it is okay to say negative things about someone if it is based on your personal experience of that club/person
> 
> * What I don't like is when people say a random thing about a club or style and they won't give details of when/whether they trained with them!*



I agree....and agree even more when the subject has passed away and cannot answer allegations.


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.ipching.org/vticaa/

Info on Master Heimberger about half way on the page.  Cancer sucks.

RIP Master Heimberger


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 18, 2008)

dungeonworks said:


> I agree....and agree even more when the subject has passed away and cannot answer allegations.


 
Hmmm I don't necessarily agree with that. 
It is always sad when anyone dies, but it doesn't mean that we should sugar coat their life story. People still debate about people like Julius Caesar or dead presidents or actors

How much was said about Heath Ledger when he died a few weeks back?

You can only tell your side of the story. Just like someone might come on here and say that he was the best martial artist they ever knew


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 18, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> Hmmm I don't necessarily agree with that.
> It is always sad when anyone dies, but it doesn't mean that we should sugar coat their life story. People still debate about people like Julius Caesar or dead presidents or actors
> 
> How much was said about Heath Ledger when he died a few weeks back?
> ...



True.  I didn't think about it that way.

I never met the man and have no ties to him.  I was coming from a basic respect angle.


----------

